# Training treats



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi everyone:

I have a question about treats for puppies. We use "Old Mother Hubbard" bits and my puppy is willing to sell her soul for them. However, I think they're a bit too big for her age as she needs a few seconds to eat a piece. We went to our first puppy class yesterday and the instructor had a jug full of treats that to me looked microscopic. However, when we started training they were pretty amazing and didn't distract her from training.

Can you recommend a good brand of tiny treats? I'm very careful about things to do with China because of the recalls, so wanted to check with forum folk.

Thanks!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We use hot dogs cut up into tiny little bits. Riley will literally do *anything* for a hot dog bit and it's never bothered her stomach.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

I use Purebites freeze-dried beef liver.
They can be busted up into small pieces, and she LOVES them


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I use Freshpet Delifresh from Petsmart
http://freshpet.com/product/delifreshturkeyformula/ super cost effective, balanced, easily sliced and the treat size can be adjusted. 
Downside, it is not dry food but, the dog licks, even with dry treats.

From their web site,

Ingredients:
Turkey, Eggs, Turkey Liver, Turkey Broth, Carrots, Brown Rice, Peas, Rice Bran, Dried Kelp, Carrageenan, Natural Flavors, Salt, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Green Tea Extract.

Vitamins:
Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid.

Minerals:
Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I started using Zwikipeak cuisine (little bits of dried lamb), but all my dogs just love hot dogs and they are so easy to cut up into little tiny slices. Also little tiny pieces of cheese are good and dried beef jerky that comes frozen and I keep in the freezer and just slices like the hot dogs. Do try the hot dogs - they get my vote


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We use Sprats. They are just dried white bait fish. They do smell but I think that is why they work so good. Also the fish is all natural and has omega oil so good for his coat.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Our pup doesn't like beef liver; we use peanut-butter-flavor treats or little pepperoni - smelling treats.


----------



## Sfbotkin (May 16, 2020)

We use Pupford freeze dried chicken and freeze dried liver. They seem kind of pricy because he loves them so much we use a lot. We try to save them for when higher currency treats are needed. They are soft so they can eat them fast, but they have enough smell to keep his attention while in our hands.


----------

